# Why don't any of the Dutch Reformed churches have examinations for office bearers?



## malum in se (May 29, 2012)

Why don't any of the Dutch Reformed churches have examinations for office bearers?

It seems like it would be a good thing, is there a reason why we don't?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 29, 2012)

Brad, each URC church is different in regards to how they accomplish this. However, they do have examinations for every office bearer. The first 11 articles of our church order deal with the minister. Article 12-15 deal with elders and deacons. Article 12, though not specific, does tell us that the council puts forth names for these offices. These men are to have certain requirements before they can be put forth for candidacy. The council will go through a list of names. They article even states that they may go before the congregation to ask for names; men that are suitable.


----------



## malum in se (May 29, 2012)

Perhaps I need to clarify. My question is more about the method used for selection. For instance in the PCA(as far as I understand it), along with an inward and outward call a candidate is trained and subjected to a series of tests and interviews before being approved for to serve. However in most(if not all) Dutch Reformed churches the selection is made mostly on observation of the candidate ie. church attendance, bible study attendance and participation, elder visits, etc. What I am wondering why isn't there a more pro-active role on the part of the church in training and approving men specifically for the leadership of the church?


----------



## Andrew P.C. (May 30, 2012)

Brad, that is something you would have to take up with your elder/consistory. Each church is different. There are basic guidelines, however, each church is ruled by it's own consistory. That issue is based on the local church itself. The federation doesn't give specific guidelines to how they interview or select the subject. We are different from our presbyterian brethren in how our federation works. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jack K (May 30, 2012)

Having been in both the CRC (as a youngster) and the PCA (more recently), I found the approaches officially similar. Minister candidates are closely examined by presbytery/classis. Elder and deacon candidates are approved for election by the local session/consistory. How much the local body instructs those candidates beforehand and then examines them depends on the church and is up to its elders. So in terms of stated procedure, I was of the impression that Dutch and Presbyterians are pretty much the same.

Yet when I became a PCA deacon, I had instruction and was quized on both theology and my lifestyle. I wouldn't call it an "examination." It wasn't nearly as thorough as what a minister candidate would go through. But it _was_ more thorough than I'd seen in the CRC.

So why does the process appear to you (and to me) to be handled somewhat differently? If it isn't codified, why is there traditionally some difference. I have a theory.

When I was young, the CRC had a stipulation that every elder/deacon election had to have at least twice the number of candidates as there were open positions. So at most, only half the guys approved by the consistory ever got elected by the congregation. In such a situation, a church's elders may not want to put the entire slate of men through rigorous training and examination—knowing that at least half of them will end up being turned down. The URC church order doesn't seem to have retained this stipulation, but traditions have force. URC churches may simply not be used to doing much officer training.

That's my theory. Perhaps more knowledgable folks can comment more fully on the Dutch and Presbyterian officer election traditions and tell us if it holds water.


----------



## malum in se (May 31, 2012)

Thanks Jack.

Andrew, you said that your church has examinations for every office bearer, do you know how those are done in your church? 

Like Jack I grew up in the CRC and now as a member of the URC I have observed basically the same method in both denominations, namely observation vs. training and testing. Are there Dutch Reformed churches that do more specific training and testing for these offices? If so how is it done?


----------

